# Gute Spinnrute von Shimano



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mir bald eine neue Spinnrute zulegen. Die sollte von Shimano sein weil ich die Marke super finde. Nur weis ich nicht welcheso gut ist und im Internet sind die Shimano Sachen sowieso meist billiger als im Laden wenn man die da bestellt weil die meisten gar keine Shimano Sachen haben. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Würde so bis 70 € ausgeben. Soll zwischen 2,40 und 2,70 lang sein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wen Du wirklich was gutes suchst in dem Preisrahmen würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher nicht zu Shimano greifen.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eher:
Berkley
Balzer
Sänger/Iron Claw

in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## FallOutBoy (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Da gebe ich Denni_Lo recht.
Die brauchbaren Shimanos fangen ab 100 Euro an (Speedmaster).

Super von Preis/Leistung ist auch die:

SPRO Henk Simonsz Sti Spin , 2,40m 20 - 40g 
Die ist richtig schnell und nicht so wabbelig.

Verglichen mit einer Beastmaste ist die SPRO mind. ne Klasse besser.
Zuerst war ich auch auf die Beastmaster von Shimano aus. Habe dann mehrere Ruten in der Preisklasse im Laden vergleichen können und die SPRO war deutlich die Beste.

Gruß
FallOutBoy :q


----------



## darth carper (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Für welchen Einsatzzweck soll die Spinnrute denn sein?
Gibt nämlich durchaus günstige und gute Shimanoruten.


----------



## Carp0815 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

also hier bekommst du die shimano speadmaster am billigsten ich würde zuschlagen
und dazu gleich ne red arc die ebenfalss im angebot ist.
klasse shop hatte nur gute erfahrungen
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...imano-Speedmaster-Spinning_c90-123-133_x1.htm


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mir bald eine neue Spinnrute zulegen. Die sollte von Shimano sein weil ich die Marke super finde. Nur weis ich nicht welcheso gut ist und im Internet sind die Shimano Sachen sowieso meist billiger als im Laden wenn man die da bestellt weil die meisten gar keine Shimano Sachen haben. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Würde so bis 70 € ausgeben. Soll zwischen 2,40 und 2,70 lang sein.





Carp0815 schrieb:


> also hier bekommst du die shimano speadmaster am billigsten ich würde zuschlagen
> und dazu gleich ne red arc die ebenfalss im angebot ist.
> klasse shop hatte nur gute erfahrungen
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...imano-Speedmaster-Spinning_c90-123-133_x1.htm





Er hat aber nur nach einer Rute gefragt... Die Speedmaster ist ja schön und gut, fällt aber aus dem Preisrahmen, was soll also diese Empfehlung?

http://www.gerlinger.de

In den Shop gucken, als Suchbegriff Technium eingeben und in der Sonderangebotsliste nach Technium DF AX gucken... sind noch einige Modelle vorrätig, die Rute ist gut und als Auslaufmodell günstig.

Bleibt allerdings noch immer die Frage, für welchen Einsatzzweck der Threadersteller die Rute haben möchte, wie darth carper schon fragte.

Also, gute Shimanorute zum günstigen Preis? Technium DF AX. paßt als Sonderangebot in seinen Preisrahmen, da wird die Speedmaster nicht reinrutschen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> naja steffen bevor nicht klar ist für welchen zweck er die rute benötigt würde ich nicht so schnell urteilen, bei am-angelsport gibts z.b. die speedmaster 240 m oder mh(-30g oder -40g) für 79euro das passt mit nem auge zu drücken noch in vorgegeben preisrahmen
> 
> aber ich würde mich an der stelle des TE nicht nur so auf shimano einschiessen, gerade in diesem preisbereich bieten auch andere hersteller nen super (womöglich auch besseres) Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis, z.b. könnte man da nennen:
> daiwa powermesh serie
> ...



Ohne Frage...da sind wir einer Meinung, nur glaube ich nicht, daß sich der Junge von Shimano abbringen lassen wird 
Ich war mal genauso  War schließlich auch mal 15 jahre alt 

Ich schrieb ja auch extra nochmal, daß er sich erstmal auslassen muß über den Einsatzzweck.

Ich muß aber auch ehrlich gestehen, daß ich bis zu Deinem Post die Preise von AM-Angelsport nicht kannte, danke für den Hinweis 

ich denke mal, der Junge sucht nach nem Weihnachtsgeschenk für sich und es soll eben Shimano sein


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

also ich wollte die Rute für eigentlcih alles benutzen Spinner Blinker Wobler Gummifisch und so Also so ein allrouder für Spizelle ruten habe ich noch kein Geld


----------



## Luiz (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

oh man ich merks schon, pauschalisierungen ohne ende ... . 
Versuchs mal mit einer shimano cantana, die ist nicht wabbelig (wie meine speedmaster z.B.) und liegt in deinem preislichen Rahmen, kenne sie von nem Kumpel in 2.10 m Ausführung. 

Lg


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> also ich wollte die Rute für eigentlcih alles benutzen Spinner Blinker Wobler Gummifisch und so Also so ein allrouder für Spizelle ruten habe ich noch kein Geld



Moinsen #h
Fließgewässer oder stehendes Gewässer?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Shimano Cantana hab ich auch kann ich nur empfehlen 2,70m Wg 50-100g . Preis liegt zwischen 65 und 80 Euro je nach Händler!


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wenn ein Händler die Catana 270XH für mehr als 65 Euro vertickt sollte man ihn meiden... er liegt dann nämlcih 15 Euro über der UVP von Shimano...

http://s197117024.e-shop.info/shop/...70-XH.html?shop_param=cid=78&aid=SCATBX270XH&

Die "Allround-Catanas" 270M & 270MH & 270H liegen im Allgemeinen so um die 50 Euros.

Wie gut die sind kann ich nicht sagen, habe nur eine der AX Serie (altes Modell) kurz gefischt.

Eine Klasse höher spielt die NExave, von denen ich so einige gefischt habe, im Preisrahmen des TE liegen die Nexave ebenfalls.


----------



## Luiz (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

ich red schon von ner 10-30 g, die schon ziemlich steif ist, schöne rute für diesen preis (alles im vergleich zu meiner speedmaster).


----------



## s_rathje (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich kann auch nur die catana empfehlen, habe die 240 bx?!
50 euro sind ein reeler preis für die rute. ebenfalls in deinem budget passt die shimano force master (so viel ich weiß, die etwas "schlechtere" beastmaster variante.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> @Steffen: wenn ich kann dann geb ich auch gern mal den alten hasen nen hinweis  bei am-angelsport solltest als shimano-fan öfters mal reinschauen, ab und zu haben die echt spitzenangebote #6



Heyhey... ich bin bloß 11 Jahre älter als Du 

Im Moment sind da aber nur die beiden 240 Modelle (M und MH) im Angebot, die restlichen Speedmaster sind teurer als bei anderen und das obwohl es mit dem Nachfolger Speedmaster AX schon das neue Modell am Markt gibt.

Wie gesagt, wenn es ne Allroundspinnrute sein soll und unbedingt von Shimano sein soll, würde ich bei dem gesteckten Preisrahmen entweder eine Technium DF AX als Auslaufmodell oder eine Nexave BX vorschlagen. ob in 240MH oder 270MH, also 15 - 40 Gr. WG.

Alternativ die von Dir genannten Daiwa oder Spro.

Wobei ich wie gesagt glaube, daß der Junge von Shimano nicht abzubringen sein wird


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ohne Frage...da sind wir einer Meinung, nur glaube ich nicht, daß sich der Junge von Shimano abbringen lassen wird
> *Ich war mal genauso  War schließlich auch mal 15 jahre alt*
> 
> Ich schrieb ja auch extra nochmal, daß er sich erstmal auslassen muß über den Einsatzzweck.
> ...


 


Hallo Steffen,

gabs denn zu dieser Zeit überhaupt schon Angelgeräte
von Shimano?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

also ich fische miestens im Fließgewässer. und was hällt ihr von die Spro arc also die Rolle sie soll die beste seine ne???


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

ja und was ich noch sagen ollte ich habe die Shimano Haevy Feeder Naxave AX. Die ist super . Da kann ich mir vorstellen das die Spinnrute der Nexaveserie auch super seien muss. Die Catana ist ja im Preis etwas billiger oder???


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

https://www.shopssl.de/epages/es102...hops/es102757_Anglertreff/Products/SNEXBX270M

was hält ihr von der hat die niche etwas zu wenig WG???


----------



## crazyFish (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> also ich fische miestens (meistens) im Fließgewässer. und (Und) was hällt (haltet) ihr von die (der) Spro arc (Red/Blue/Black???) *,*  also die Rolle sie (???) soll die beste (Beste)  seine ne???



Kleiner Tipp am Rande, nach dem schreiben noch einmal drüber schauen und dann abschicken...

Welche Arc meinst du die Red / Blue oder Black?

Die Red Arc ist bestimmt nicht die beste Rolle der Welt aber wenn man kein Montagsmodell erwischt, bekommt man da für recht wenig Geld eine gute Rolle mit toller Bremse und Schnurverlegung.

Habe selber zwei Modelle im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesen.

Man sollte sie aber vor dem Kauf in die Hand nehmen und auf Herz und Nieren testen, worauf es ankommt kannst du hier im Board in so manchen Thread nachlesen.


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

ich denke mal ich werde mir die hier holen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...47&ih=002&category=56731&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1 
ja ich nehme sie

ja und welche rolle würdet ihr den nehmen würde auch gerne eine von Shimano haben ist die Nexave rolle gut oder gibt es noch eine andere die vielleicht noch besser ist???


----------



## krutoi1 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

ich meine die Red arc

ja und hier noch mal der Link für die rolle
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...RB-Clampack-incl-E-Spule_c74-126_p1187_x2.htm

reich ein 1000er modell aus eigentlich schon oder???

Und was für eine Schur würdet ihr mir empfehlen ist die gut
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ecial-Dyneema-016mm-127-Kg--130m_p1318_x2.htm


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Red Arc oder doch lieber einen anderen Clone oder doch das Original?
Ich hab Anfang der Woche meine "Rote" zu meinem Angelgerätehändler gebracht, damit er sie zur Reparatur einschickt (wahrscheinlich ein defektes Lager).
Ich war am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine "Ersatzrolle" zulegen sollte und so kamen wir ins schnacken und ich hab mal wieder einige Rollen befummelt (u.a. die black arc, die Zauber und die alubraid).
Trotz dessen, dass die Zauber, die Red Arc und die Alubraid aus der gleichen Schmiede kommen, muss ich sagen, dass die WFT durch einen weicheren Lauf (und das bei mehreren Rollen) auffiel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> ich denke mal ich werde mir die hier holen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...47&ih=002&category=56731&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
> ja ich nehme sie
> ...



Jup, für 49 Euros machst nix verkehrt mit der Nexave.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Anne Nexave Spinnrute gehört natürlich unbedingt 'ne Nexave Spinnrolle, das geht ja schon gar nicht anders. Wenn die schon so nett sind, das passend abgestimmt anzubieten ...   :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Anne Nexave Spinnrute gehört natürlich unbedingt 'ne Nexave Spinnrolle, das geht ja schon gar nicht anders. Wenn die schon so nett sind, das passend abgestimmt anzubieten ...   :m



Lästermaul 

Ich würde wenn denn eine Rolle dabei sein soll, versuchen eine Exage FA als Vorjahresmodell im Ausverkauf zu bekommen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Trotz dessen, dass die Zauber, die Red Arc und die Alubraid aus der gleichen Schmiede kommen, muss ich sagen, dass die WFT durch einen weicheren Lauf (und das bei mehreren Rollen) auffiel.



Das dachte ich auch, als ich meine gekauft habe.

Und dann war sie nach einigen wenigen Ostseeeinsätzen bereits sowas von hinüber. #q

Und es gibt so schöne Ruten von so vielen Marken - warum ihr euch da auf diesen mies verarbeiteten Schwabbelstock Nexave eingeschossen habt ist mir ein Rätsel. Bei nem Kumpel von mir konnte man nen Ring problemlos mit der Hand in der Wicklung verschieben. Ganz zu schweigen von dem ja wohl völlig unmöglichen Rollenhalter, der sich ständig verkantet...

Mal ne Tip an den TE: Die günstigeren Shimanos sind wirklich zu einem sehr großen Teil nicht das gelbe vom Ei!


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Kai, ich habe eine Nexave und und kann weder etwas schwabbeliges noch etwas schlecht verarbeitetes daran finden, im Gegenteil...

Ich fische eine 270L also 15 Gramm WG, klar ist die recht "sanft" aber schwabbelig ist was anderes, Ringbindungen einwandfrei und über Rollenhaltervorlieben ließe sich wohl ein ganzes Buch schreiben  von verkanten kann aber in keinster Weise die Rede sein, ist übrigens der selbe Rollenhalter wie bei den neuen Technium DF BX, es gibt sicher bessere aber er funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Nur weil Dein Kumpel ein schlecht verarbeites Modell erwischt hat ist nicht gleich die ganze Serie schlecht... sowas nennt man glaube ich Verallgemeinerung 

Und sicher haben auch andere "Mütter schöne Töchter" aber der Junge fragt nach Shimano... also wird er auch dahingehen beraten...


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@TE: sachem immeno Shimano? Jest namnogo lutsche udozki sa takieze dengi


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich fische eine 270L also 15 Gramm WG, klar ist die recht "sanft" aber schwabbelig ist was anderes,


Also ich kenn nur die 10-30g und die ist gerade mal ne Spur straffer als die Beastmaster mit entsprechendem WG... Es kommt natürlich drauf an wofür man die Rute haben will - Gummifischen so wie ich es mache ist mit dem Ding echt kein Vergnügen... da spürt man einfach nix und kriegt nur Hänger.



> Ringbindungen einwandfrei und über Rollenhaltervorlieben ließe sich wohl ein ganzes Buch schreiben  von verkanten kann aber in keinster Weise die Rede sein, ist übrigens der selbe Rollenhalter wie bei den neuen Technium DF BX, es gibt sicher bessere aber er funktioniert einwandfrei.


Hihi, ich hab zufällig die Technium DF BX 10-30gr. Die ist auch total mies verabeitet, kopflastig ohne Ende und der Rollenhalter verkantet sich genau so wie bei der Nexave von meinem Kumpel. Bei meiner ist's noch schlimmer - öffnet man den Rollenhalter komplett - so, daß man ne 2500er Rolle ansatzweise reinbekommt - schrabbelt das Gewinde über den Blank und hinterlässt hässliche Kratzer. Dann öffnet sich das Ding auch noch beim Fischen... 



> Nur weil Dein Kumpel ein schlecht verarbeites Modell erwischt hat ist nicht gleich die ganze Serie schlecht... sowas nennt man glaube ich Verallgemeinerung


Hast recht, ich kenn natürlich nur die Rute von meinem Kumpel, das muß man schon sagen. Aber man sieht, daß es auch bei "der Mutter aller Angelgerätefirmen" *hust* zu solchen verabeitungsfehlern kommt, die eigentlich nicht sein dürfen. Kommt aber überall immer mal vor, das stimmt schon.



> Und sicher haben auch andere "Mütter schöne Töchter" aber der Junge fragt nach Shimano... also wird er auch dahingehen beraten...


Klar, hast im Sinne der Frage das TE geantwortet! Bin ja eigentl. auch Shimanofan, aber mit den günstigeren Ruten finde ich viele Kritikpunkte, die bei anderen Herstellern in diesem Preissegment so weniger vorkommen. Ist ja nur als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gemeint sich evtl. auch mal was Anderes anzugucken, man kann sich nicht auf irgendeine Marke einschießen und dann erwarten, daß man zwangsweise Qualität bekommt (ok, vielleicht bei Greys und Hardy ).


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich hab das schon zweimal in diesem Thema erwähnt, der TE wir von Shimano nicht abzubringen sein 

Ich ahbe ihm am Anfang schon die Technium DF AX empfohlen, die hält auch noch was sie verspricht... nur gibts die nur noch als Restposten und leider nicht mehr in 270cm... die 240cm gibts für nen schmalen Taler (59 Euros) bei Gerlinger...

Die Beastmaster ist weich, definitiv. Tolle Rute zum Wobblerfischen aber nix für Gummi...


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich sag: 
besser ne Rute von SPRO und ne Shimanorolle dazu als umgekehrt. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich hatte und habe einige Shimano Ruten und mit keiner irgendwelche Probleme...

Von Catana bis Speedmaster habe ich alle Serien gefischt, lediglich das Preissegment darüber, da steikt mein Geldbeutel


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also ich kenn nur die 10-30g und die ist gerade mal ne Spur straffer als die Beastmaster mit entsprechendem WG... Es kommt natürlich drauf an wofür man die Rute haben will - Gummifischen so wie ich es mache ist mit dem Ding echt kein Vergnügen... da spürt man einfach nix und kriegt nur Hänger.


 
are you sure? Da sieht man, dass angeln wohl eher individuelle Ansichtssache ist.


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Catana ist auch nicht schlecht. Die ist deutlich straffer als dieser Speedmaster Schwabbelstock.
Natürlich ist die nicht so gut ausgestattet, aber das wäre mir sowas von egal, weil der Blank einfach viel schöner ist.
Was nützt der beste Rollenhalter und die tollsten Fuji-Ringe, wenn der Blank nix taugt.
Also es gibt günstige und gute Shimanoruten und genauso Ruten im mittleren Preisbereich (Speedmaster) die in meinen Augen schlechter sind.
Die Nexave mag ich übrigens auch nicht. Halte die Catana für besser, weil sie noch ein bißchen straffer ist.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum die Beastmaster immer als weich beschrieben wird. Das mag für die AX zutreffen. Die neue BX ist dahingehend noch ein bißchen verbessert worden und die Mort Manie ist sowieso das Beste an Spinnrute, was ich jemals von Shimano gehabt habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich hatte und habe einige Shimano Ruten und mit keiner irgendwelche Probleme...



Und dann wohl auch noch die Fireline auf der Spule, was?! |supergri

Ach, Steffen, ich glaub du als Küstenangler und ich als Stachelritterjäger - wir haben einfach ein ganz anderes Anforderungsprofil!


----------



## Checco (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wenn es unbedingt was von Shimano sein sollte würde ich mir mal die Shimano Bassterra anschauen, die ist in der Länge variabel und ne echt gute Rute für das Geld, ich hab die mal zur Probe gefischt.


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@darth carper
wie würdest du die shimano beastmaster mort manie von der aktion beschreiben und was,wie fischt du da mit (was für gummis, g., weite, gewässerart)?

Hab da persönlich interesse dran, such mir gerade was neues. Hab zuviele baitcaster und keine spinne mehr .

Vielen Dank


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und dann wohl auch noch die Fireline auf der Spule, was?! |supergri
> 
> Ach, Steffen, ich glaub du als Küstenangler und ich als Stachelritterjäger - wir haben einfach ein ganz anderes Anforderungsprofil!



Nun ja... schon... allerdings haben meine Nexaves und Beastmasters mich begleitet, da wohnte ich noch im Hessischen Bergland 

Klar hab ich Fireline auf der Spule  Weißt D doch #h


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Rute hat eine Spitzenaktion, die erst bei starker Belastung bis in die untere Hälfte des Blanks geht.
Ich verwende die Rute sowohl in der Weser als auch im Baggersee.
Fischen läßt sie sich mit Gufis -16cm und den entsprechenden Köpfen problemlos.
Ich fische sie hauptsächlich mit Gufi, aber auch Wobbler laufen an ihr sehr gut.
Werfen läßt sich mit der Rute hervorragend, z.B. deutlich besser als mit meiner Harrison VT.
Ich kann die Rute nur jedem empfehlen. P-L-mäßig ist sie das Beste was ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

also der blank ist auf jedenfall ziemlich steif? Wie ist die genaue beziechnung der rute? Weil eine speedi habe ich ja schon, die wird zum DS angeln genuzt.
Welches wg. hat deine rute? 
Was ich an der beastmaster mag, die ruten sind schön leicht. Hab ne matchrute als beastmastervariante.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich habe ja auch nu seit Kurzem eine Speedmaster 300ML und kann trotz der Länge und des geringen Wurfgewichts nix schwabbeliges entdecken. Auch die 240L ist relativ straff (aber auch kürzer). Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE Zeit finde, die 300ML am Main auf Herz und Nieren bis zum Erbrechen durchangeln kann!!!


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die heißt Beastmaster Mort Manie.
Ja, der Blank ist steif.
Das Wurfgewicht der Rute beträgt 50-100g. Nach oben ist das auch die Höchstgrenze, nach unten geht auch weniger noch gut.


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

bei der speedi kommts auch auf die version an, hab ne 2.10 mit 10-30 g. Klappt gut fürs DS angeln.


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

2,40m 20 - 60g Daiwa Powermesh Spinn, kennt wer von euch diese?


----------



## krutoi1 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ne jetzt erlich was hält ihr von der Nexave Rolle.


----------



## Checco (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@Luiz, die Powermesh 20- 60 Gramm hat ne weichere Spitze als die Powermesh 50- 100 Gramm.
Für Gufis würd ich die 50- 100 Gramm nehmen, hast du ja gesehen hast bei 14 Gramm Köpfen noch recht guten Kontakt. Vor allem wenn du ab nächstem Jahr vermehrt in der Maas angeln wirst sind schwerere Jigs net verkehrt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> Ne jetzt erlich was hält ihr von der Nexave Rolle.



Die Nexave ist ok, Du möchtes aber mit Geflechtschnur angeln, richtig?

Häng die paar Euro mehr dran und gönn Dir ne Exage FA (altes Modell) die ist kaum teurer, hat aber eine Metallersatzspule und ist wesentlich wertiger verarbeitet.

Spare lieber noch ein paar Euro bei der Rute ein und nimm das gesparte Geld für die Rolle.

Wieviel Geld hast Du denn insgesamt zur Verfügung?

Den von Dir geposteten Ebay Händler (thefishcompany) kannst Du nehmen, da habe ich selbst schon bestellt und alles lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## krutoi1 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich bin nur 15 Jahre alt und verdiene mein Geld durch Zeitung austeilen und so. Also im Monat bekomme ich so 90€. Ja was ich ausgeben will???

Ich denke mal Rute, Rolle, und Schnur 120€.

Was für Schur würdest du mir empfehlen???

Die Berkley fireline habe ich auf meiner jetzigen Spinnrute bin eigentlich sehr mit zufrieden: Nur die Schnur fusselt so ein bisschen. Ist das normal??? verliert die nicht an Tragkraft


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Also, fassen wir mal zusammen:

Du willst maximal 120 Euro ausgeben für Rute, Rolle und Schnur?

Die Rute sollte 270cm lang sein? 

Und es soll Shimano sein? Oder bist Du offen für Alternativen?


----------



## krutoi1 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ja die rute soll 2,70m sein. Ja besser ist die shimano aber welche wäre denn noch gut


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Häng die paar Euro mehr dran und gönn Dir ne Exage FA (altes Modell) die ist kaum teurer, hat aber eine Metallersatzspule und ist wesentlich wertiger verarbeitet.
> 
> Spare lieber noch ein paar Euro bei der Rute ein und nimm das gesparte Geld für die Rolle.



*zustimm!*


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Nei Deinem geposteten Ebay Händler (thefishcompnay) gibt es übrigens gerade die Super GT FA 4000 für 51 Euro... bis auf die Kurbel und ein Kugellager ist die baugleich mit der Technium FA, hättest für die Verwendung von Geflechtschnur den Vorteil eines Wormshaftgetriebes gegenüber der Exage.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Du hast Dir ja schon eine Rute ausgeguckt, nämlich diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...47&ih=002&category=56731&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

Dazu passend diese Rolle:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SUPER-GT...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Schnur hat er gerade keine passende im Angebot, Du könntest hier bestellen:

http://gigafish.de/

Powerline in gelb 150m für 17 Euro.

50,- die Rute
51,- die Rolle
17,- die Schnur

Bist Du bei 118 Euro, Versandkosten kämen noch hinzu...


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

die schnur ist super!


----------



## zokky (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Besteht bei der Super GT-FA nicht das Bügel-Umklapp Problem wie bei der Technium FA?


----------



## schrauber78 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Das Bügelproblem hatte ich auch mit der FB, aber mit €2,50 ist Abhilfte geschaffen. Es ist aber eigentlich eine Frechheit von Shimano einem dafür noch Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen...


----------



## zokky (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

War bis vor kurzem auch von Shimano überzeugt, aber das Bügelproblem, der schlechte Service und die Preisgestaltung der neuen Modelle lassen mich zunehmend nach Alternativen ausschau halten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ach Leute...
Ich fische seit es sie gibt die Technium an der Küste, tausende von Gewaltwürfen haben die Dinger hinter sich, noch NIE ist mir der Bügel beim Wurf umgeklappt.


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich habe das Bügelumschlagproblem auch, allerdings nur bei der Twin Power XT-RA.
Die Exage kennt dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## schrauber78 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wie gesagt. Es kommt immer darauf an, ob die Chinesen, Malaysier oder wo auch immer die Dinger produziert werden, den Friction Ring angesetzt haben oder nicht.
Meine Lehre ist mal wieder: nie wieder shimano


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Also ich fische auch mit Shimano,habe die komplette Palette !!!
Und wenn ich lese das ihr Spro oder einen anderen rummel 
Shimano vorzieht Könnte ich das :cbekommen
Was habt ihr denn für ansprüche ?


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ach ja  !! und du Schrauber 78 mit was für Marken fischt du denn ?


----------



## zokky (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wenn ich Deine Aussage lese bekomme ich das :v
Bei einer Rolle von 100 Euro und mehr erwarte ich zB. das der Bügel beim Auswerfen nicht umklappt. Kann ja nicht angehen das man selber die Rolle nachrüsten  muss.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Verwendung von Kotzsmileys scheint zur zeit etwas en Vogue zu sein.

Wer mit der Technium nicht klar kommt, der kauft sich halt eine Biomaster und gut ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer mit der Technium nicht klar kommt, der kauft sich halt eine Biomaster und gut ist.



Oder ein Friction Ring - das ist sicherlich weniger Aufwand als eine neue Arc komplett zu zerlegen um sie fetten zu können.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wenn ich den Quark hier lese, den so einige von sich geben, bin ich versucht ebenfalls den entsprechenen Smilie zu setzen, allerdings verbietet mir dies meine gute Kinderstube 

Ich hab schon an großen Gewässern gefischt, da war sowas wie ein Fricton Ring noch nicht mal erfunden... (glaub ich jedenfalls  )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Jupp, Steffen, so seh ich das auch.
Was für'n Kindergarten.  #d
Da ist jedes Fitzelchen Information schon Perlen vor die S... werfen, einfach schade drum. #d

Das war gestern z.B. fein:
Ein Haufen erwachsene Leuts, Majorität deutlich Ü30 besser Ü40, Menschen und Angler können zusammen sehr viel Spaß haben. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@Det

Ich sag mal nicht, was Du gestern für ne gute Spinnrute gekauft hast.
Nee Shimano war es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich denke, gerade die Spinn*ruten*frage und sogar die Spinn*rollen*frage haben sich gestern eigentlich richtig gut geklärt. :vik:

Alle die bekannten Fragen + Probleme ... 

Aber es gibt neue Fragen + Probleme, zwangsläufig wegen der vielen Neuheiten und neuen Ideen ... :m :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

So siehts aus.
Und die Unsinnigkeit von Fertigruten die über 150 Euro kosten, hat sich auch mal wieder eindrucksvoll gezeigt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich denke, gerade die Spinn*ruten*frage und sogar die Spinn*rollen*frage haben sich gestern eigentlich richtig gut geklärt. :vik:
> 
> Alle die bekannten Fragen + Probleme ...
> 
> Aber es gibt neue Fragen + Probleme, zwangsläufig wegen der vielen Neuheiten und neuen Ideen ... :m :q :q



Für mich persönlich stellt sich diese Frage schon lange nicht mehr... Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur "leidensfähiger" oder besser anpassungsfähiger als andere 





Pikepauly schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> Und die Unsinnigkeit von Fertigruten die über 150 Euro kosten, hat sich auch mal wieder eindrucksvoll gezeigt.



Wer sich so ne teure Fertigrute zur UVP zulegt, hat selbst schuld  Ich hab' noch nie soviel für ausgegeben, mit etwas suchen macht man immer ein Schnäppchen 

Rutenbau macht mir nämlich so gar keinen Spaß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wer sich so ne teure Fertigrute zur UVP zulegt, hat selbst schuld  Ich hab' noch nie soviel für ausgegeben, mit etwas suchen macht man immer ein Schnäppchen


Da hast Du recht! Ich hab mir für 33EUR auch mal wieder einen Shimano Stecken zugelegt, Mittelklasse Nexave BX. Blankmaterial und Ringe sind i.O.

Aber der Griff: Grifflängenanpassung und Stabilität sind zwei ganz andere Sachen, das kann und tut nerven.  Einmal zu+aufgedreht ist der Vorderdrehgriff auch abgerissen, Nexave kapuuuut, aber vlt. bin auch einfach nur zu kräftig. 

Komischerweise höre/lese ich aber nie: Die (fertig)Rute von XY hat einen Z cm langen Untergriff und passt für den Arm. Anscheinend ist das allen unwichtig ;+, sie probieren sozusagen nach der Zufallsmethode - blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn - solange bis sie mal eine einigermaßen passende gefunden haben, und deklarieren die dann als obergeil?

Das geht auch einfacher und kostensparender ... :q

Jedenfalls ist es ziemlich an der eigentlichen Angler+Benutzerfrage vorbei, wenn schon die Grundanforderung des Rutenhaltens nicht erfüllt wird, noch nichtmal darauf hingearbeitet wird. :g Das ist schon im Ansatz von vorne herein verfehlt ...

Und solange darauf kein Augenmerk gelegt wird, kommen die Rutenmassenhersteller daran auch elegant vorbei, der doofe ist aber der unwissende weit suboptmal "bediente" Kunde.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Vielleicht ist es den meisten Leuten auch egal.
Die wollen einfach nur angeln und Fische fangen. Das kann man auch, ohne an der Grifflänge solange rumzutüfteln, bis die auch auf den Millimeter zum Arm paßt.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@Steffen

Wenn man natürlich zum Bauen oder Umbauen keinen Bock und keine Zeit hat, ist das was ganz Anderes.
Kapier sogar ich.
Eine Handmade vom Rutenbauer ist natürlich ne andere Nummer vom Preis.
Von dem Preislevel aus betrachtet, macht ne Speedy oder Diaflash durchaus noch Sinn.
Ne Antares, Aspire oder Lesath aber definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es den meisten Leuten auch egal.
> Die wollen einfach nur angeln und Fische fangen. Das kann man auch, ohne an der Grifflänge solange rumzutüfteln, bis die auch auf den Millimeter zum Arm paßt.



So sehe ich das eigentlich auch... bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich nix fange


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Aber der Wille ist wenigstens da! ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Die wollen einfach nur angeln und Fische fangen. Das kann man auch, ohne an der Grifflänge solange rumzutüfteln, bis die auch auf den Millimeter zum Arm paßt.


Es geht nicht um mm, aber um 3 oder 5cm und Vielfache davon:
Die erste Spinnrutenregel heißt einfach: Paßt der Griff nicht zum Angler (oder der Anglerin), dann führt sich das Ding schaisse, ermüdet, nervt, ... und verhindert massiv den Fangerfolg. Das dürfte eigentlich niemandem egal sein.
Oder gibt es in der Tat Angler, denen das egal ist? Könnte ja sein ...

Vor allem: Es wird nach einer *guten Spinnrute* gefragt (on-topic), und ne gute muss passen. Ein kleiner zarter Body Gr. S sieht in XXXL auch sehr lachhaft aus, und der XXXL Body im S-Shirt klemmt arg fest oder macht gleich peng. Kein Mensch diskutiert über den Sinn oder Unsinn darüber, das ist Fakt. 
Und genauso ist Fakt, dass eine zum Angler oder Anglerin passende Spinnrute im Griff 10mal mehr Spaß, Ausdauer und Erfolg bringt. Schließlich reden wir von Spinnangeln und nicht ansitzen etc.

Von daher: Die passende Spinnrute wird sich viel angenehmer und voraussichtlich auch erfolgreicher fischen lassen als so'ne voll daneben gebaute. Und solange nicht alle Fertigrutenkäufer die Shops massiv stürmen und danach fragen, wird sich auch nichts ändern. Martin hat recht, die Hersteller machen so irgendwas in Mitte, aber vollkommen undefiniert und je nach Lust und Laune. Selbst der gleich Rutentyp differiert je nach Bauserie mal eben +- 5cm, das ist pure Willkür und vor allem nichtmal planbar und nicht spezifiziert. Also voll planlos, dämlich und nervend.

Nichtmal ein paar Grundklassen sind definiert, alle Shirts, muß für viele Fälle ja nicht der Maßanzug sein. Ein bischen US-Shop surfen zeigt, dass es auch anders geht, der markt dort ist einfach nicht so ignorant und borniert, bietet wenigstens einige Griffvarianten an, so ala Kurzarm, Mittelarm, Langarm, und schön wird es schon, wenn sich das an einige Standards hält. Das ist wahrlich nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Moin moin 
es gibt von Shimano eine Speedmaster wo mann die Griflänge 
variabel einstellen kann ,je nach unterarm länge !!!!!
Bin nämlich in Besitz so einer rute 
WG 14-56 g
Länge 2,85m
Preis so um die 150 Euro

ein super stock #6#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ein Lichtblick! 
Sofern der Stecken hält, was er verspricht ist das doch mal ne gescheite Spinnrute für viele Angler von Shimano. 
Und die Nixfänger fangen damit vlt. dann endlich - sofern sie sich eingestellt bekommen. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@Komplize
Das ist ne Super Sache und absolut nachahmenswert.
Spro hat auch sowas.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Doch, weil ich das Problem einfach nicht sehe.
Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen empirischen Studien du belegen kannst, warum eine Rute mit zu langem oder kurzen Griff den Fangerfolg massiv beeinflußt. Würde mich aber mal interessieren.
Ich habe so einige Spinnruten, einige custom-made andere von der Stange. Alle haben eine unterschiedliche Grifflänge und trotzdem kann ich mit den Ruten den ganzen Tag problemlos fischen, wenn ich möchte. ob ich mit den Ruten fange, liegt wohl eher bei der richtigen Köder und Platzwahl und nicht ob der Griff zu meinem Arm paßt.
Wer es nicht schafft, eine Spinnrute über längere Zeit zu fischen, der sollte mal lieber ins Fitneßstudio oder zum Arzt gehen, als an der Grifflänge rumzudoktorn.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Aber der Wille ist wenigstens da! ;-)



Ungebrochen 


Det, Dein Engagement in allen Ehren aber Du machst manchmal ne Wissenschaft draus 

Untergriff zu kurz? Dann laß ich das Ding stehen und suche weiter.
Andere Mütter (Hersteller) haben auch schöne Töchter (Ruten)

Untergriff zu lang? Bei meiner Rutenhaltung egal... guckt sie halt zwischen Arm und Körper raus... und ich habe noch genug Untergriff zum "reißen" beim Werfen wenn es mal richtig weit raus muß...

Zu Deiner "ShimanoRollenHalterAllergie":

Keine Probleme bei mir, bei KEINER Shimanorute die ich besitze, als da wären: Speedmaster, Technium DF AX und Nexave BX.

Ich weiß echt nicht, was die Leute alle mit Ihren Rollenhaltern machen... schraubt Ihr die maschinell mit Drehmomentschlüssel an wie Felgen am Auto? 
Also ich für meinen Teil schraube das Ding auf, lege meine Rolle ein und schraube das Ding zu... dann sitzt die Rolle, fertich... ab und an mal den korrekten Sitz überprüft und gut is'


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Doch, weil ich das Problem einfach nicht sehe.
> Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen empirischen Studien du belegen kannst, warum eine Rute mit zu langem oder kurzen Griff den Fangerfolg massiv beeinflußt. Würde mich aber mal interessieren.


Merkst Du noch was?  Das war gerade ein klassischer Self-Kick-Out. 

Wofür empirische Studien? Gemeinhin weiß man, dass man eine Salzstange oder gar Knusperstange nicht vollständig in die Nase schieben sollte und ein 4cm langer Bleitstift Mist zum schreiben ist. Gibt sogar ganze Bücher und ne ganze Wissenschaftssparte drüber.


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Einstellen lässt die sich ohne Probleme!!!

Und den ein oder anderen Fisch konnte damit auch schon uberlisten.
Und eines ist sicher die Peitsche ist ihr Geld wert!!
Stabil und Robust aber trotzdem leicht und einfach hand zuhaben:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@darth carper

Das werde ich glaube ich nie verstehen können?
Wie man als engagierter Spinnangler, entscheidende Parameter einer Rute so  ignorieren kann.
Vor allem  hast Du  ja anscheinend Handgebaute zuhause.
Seid das bei mir so ist, hab ich keine Stangenrute mehr gekauft.
Es kann also nur eine Frage des Anspruchs sein.

Nein keine Angst ich ziehe keinen Autovergleich, obwohl mir sowas gerade im Sinn liegt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Komplize schrieb:


> Moin moin
> es gibt von Shimano eine Speedmaster wo mann die Griflänge
> variabel einstellen kann ,je nach unterarm länge !!!!!
> Bin nämlich in Besitz so einer rute
> ...



Das nennt sich Slid'n Grip Rollenhalter...

Hat meine Speedmaster Brandungsrute auch... 

Bei Speedmaster Spinnruten gibts das nur bei wenigen Modellen aus der "Cross the Line" Serie soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht, was die Leute alle mit Ihren Rollenhaltern machen... schraubt Ihr die maschinell mit Drehmomentschlüssel an wie Felgen am Auto?
> Also ich für meinen Teil schraube das Ding auf, lege meine Rolle ein und schraube das Ding zu... dann sitzt die Rolle, fertich... ab und an mal den korrekten Sitz überprüft und gut is'


Ich denk, du angelst anner Küste? 

Hast Du schon mal von Rolle spülen und ölen und pflegen gehört?

Du ertapptes Rollenpflegerferkel! :m


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Da hast du recht steffen #6

Wie bist du denn mit deiner Peitsche so zufrieden ??


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich denk, du angelst anner Küste?
> 
> Hast Du schon mal von Rolle spülen und ölen und pflegen gehört?
> 
> Du ertapptes Rollenpflegerferkel! :m



Noch nie hab' ich davon gehört, aber meine Techniums ohne Friction Ring und meine Stradics laufen wie am Schnürchen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Komplize schrieb:


> Da hast du recht steffen #6
> 
> Wie bist du denn mit deiner Peitsche so zufrieden ??



Zum Spinnfischen hab ich ne "normale" Speedmaster, nur meine Brandungsrute hat den Slid'n Grip" und da bräuchte ich Ihn nicht unbedingt aber er stört auch nicht


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Pikepauly

Warum ich das ignoriere? Weil ich das Problem nicht sehe, nie sehen werde und wahrscheinlich einfach lieber angeln gehe, als in meinem Kämmerlein, die neuesten Theorien warum ich wenig gefangen habe, austüftele.
Man kann Angeln auch zu einer Wissenschaft machen, die sie nicht ist.

Kann Auch eine Frage des Anspruchs sein. Ich habe den Anspruch an meine Ruten, daß sie meinen Köder gut werfen und führen können, das ich damit den ganzen Tag fischen kann und das ich den Fisch damit ausdrillen kann. Der Rest ist mir sowas von egal.

@ Det

Ja, das weiß man, ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
Wenn man so eine Behauptung in den Raum stellt, dann sollte sie man belegen können.
Habe gerade bei google geguckt, habe leider keine Studie gefunden, in der das mal untersucht wurde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es kann also nur eine Frage des Anspruchs sein.



Definitiv so ist es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei google geguckt, habe leider keine Studie gefunden, in der das mal untersucht wurde.


Dann lies das mal zur Einführung:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergonomie

Es wird Dir einfach schwerfallen, die einfachsten Grundgesetze der Ergonomie zu leugnen. 
Und selbst wenn Du dreifache Pirouetten im Kopfstand und dabei Flugbewegungen mit den Armen machst, das änderst Du nicht ... 

Als nächstes dann mal im Web weiter zu Rutenbau lesen, gibt sogar ein paar Bücher.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Det

Ich spreche hier weder von Ergonomie noch vom Rutenbau.
Ich spreche von deiner These, daß man massiv weniger fängt, wenn die Grifflänge nicht genau paßt.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@Darth Carper
 Mit soner Rute würde ich sogar gar nix fangen, weil ich nicht damit ans Wasser gehen würde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ganz ehrlich, mir ist das Ganze zu wissenschaftlich... Ich will einfach angeln gehen, DAS ist mein Hobby, keine Lebensauffassung, kein Beruf (ok, ab und an schon...) Keine Berufung nix dergleichen, einfach mein HOBBY...

Ich schnapp mir mein Angelzeugs, fahre los und angele, fange ich was, freu ich mich, wenn nicht auch gut...

Meine Ansprüche an eine Spinnkombo für die Küste sind folgende:

Leicht im Gewicht, schließlich hab ich das Gerödel den ganzen Tag am Mann.

Ausgewogen, soll heißen nicht kopflastig, hecklastig is' mir relativ schnuppe und ich konnte das bei meinen Kombos bis jetzt auch nicht feststellen.

15 Gramm Köder müssen damit ca. 70 - 80m zu werfen sein.

Im Nahbereich muß die Rute flexibel genug sein um Fluchten gut zu parieren.

Fertich...


Das Ganze wissenschaftlich zu betrachten überlasse ich denen die Geld damit verdienen  
Oder eben Dir Det


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Achja, ansonsten halte ich es mit dem "Alten Fritz":

"Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden..."


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Steffen

Du hast irgendwie wirklich ne gesunde Einstellung zum Angeln.

Was machen eigentlich so die Dorsche und Trutten bei euch.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Steffen23769

Du hast ja soooo recht!
Es ist wirklich besser, einfach angeln zu gehen, als in seinem Kämmerlein mal wieder irgendeine wilde Theorie übers Angeln auszutüfteln und/oder das Gerät wissenschaftlich zu untersuchen. 

@ Pikepauly

Auch eine Theorie.
Vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung ja mal, wenn mich einer am Wasser mal auf die falsche Grifflänge und dem daraus resultierenden Mißerfolg anspricht. Bisher ist das aber noch nicht passiert und ich glaube es wird auch nie passieren.
Zum Glück gibt es bei uns nämlich "nur" Angler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das Ganze wissenschaftlich zu betrachten überlasse ich denen die Geld damit verdienen
> Oder eben Dir Det


Die Geldverdiener tun es eben nicht, bzw. verraten sowenig wie möglich.

Schließlich ist es dem Hersteller nach dem Kauf ja ziemlich egal, hauptsache das Geld ist erstmal eingesackt. Je weniger er informieren muss, umso günstiger für ihn.

Anspruchslosigkeit ist ja auch eine Option, ist möglich, das skizzierte Pauly oben schon so trefflich. Nur: Mit Anspruchlosigkeit in einem so vordringlichen Part dann über den Anspruch an andere weit unwichtigere Eigenschaften zu "fachsimpeln" hat irgendwie was von den verdurstenden Blondinen in der Wüste, die zum Modemarktsonderangebot und nicht zur Wasserstelle rennen. :q :q :q

Es ist aber wohl schlechterdings nicht nötig, jetzt darth_carper zu erklären, wie Spinnfischen funktioniert, oder? 
Dass der Faktor Ermüdung ein wichtiger Faktor ist? Dass zu lange Griffe arg stören, 15cm hinten unterm Arm herausguckend so einige Aktionen unmöglich machen? Dass ein zu kurzer Griff keinen automatischen Unterarmhebel mehr bietet, das Abstützen zu sehr aus dem Handgelenk kommen muss und daher schnell ermüdet, nur für ganz leichte +kurze Einhandruten in wieder anderer Anpassung überhaupt auf einige Zeit geht? Das Fische erspinnangeln ganz wesentlich was mit Konzentration zu tun hat?

Das sind doch absolute Spinnangel-Basics. Wenn ich das alles erklären soll, schreibe ich das lieber gleich in ein Buch und verdiene ein paar Groschen damit.  :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Steffen
> 
> Du hast irgendwie wirklich ne gesunde Einstellung zum Angeln.
> 
> Was machen eigentlich so die Dorsche und Trutten bei euch.



Danke für die Blumen 

Dorsche? Trutten?

Ich war seit unserem Treffen nicht mehr los... die Küche wartete auf Renovierung  Keine Zeit zum angeln etc.

Bin also gerade nicht auf dem Laufenden... Momentan haben Bft. 7 aus NW... dazu übles Sauwetter... Regen, Hagel etc.

Wäre eigentlich Wetter zum "gemütlichen" Brandungsansitz am Markelsdorfer Huk 







AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles erklären soll, schreibe ich das lieber gleich in ein Buch und verdiene ein paar Groschen damit.  :m



Mach das Det, ich kauf es sogar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Steffen23769
> Du hast ja soooo recht!
> Es ist wirklich besser, einfach angeln zu gehen, als in seinem Kämmerlein mal wieder irgendeine wilde Theorie übers Angeln auszutüfteln und/oder das Gerät wissenschaftlich zu untersuchen.


Wie kommst Du auf diese weltfremde Aussage?

Da oben steht "Shimano", voller Ingenieure, die mehr oder weniger gut versuchen nach erlernten wissenschaftlichen Methoden etwas zu erschaffen. Das Ansinnen nach Neuem und verbesserungen ist per se gut, den Rahmen des gemeinsamen Schaffens setzt die Wissenschaft, sogar global.
Die Japaner sind sogar stolz drauf, auf ihre Umsetzung wissenschaftlich gewonnener Erkenntnisse. Sonst wären sie nicht da, wo sie sind. Und in Old-Germany? Wissenschafts- und Lernfrust - so wird das nix, Jungs und Mädels! :g

Also wenn Du mir jetzt sagst, dass Du mit einem selbst abgeschnittenen Haselnussstecken und einem Pferdehaar angeln gehst, dann würde ich Dir das sogar glauben können. Das Messer Made in Solingen vergessen wir dabei sogar mal, könnte ja auch ein selbstgeschlagenes Feuersteinmesser sein.

Ansonsten bist Du nur ein Profiteur an einer neuzeitlichen wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung, ohne die Du ein Nichts wärest, kein fliessend Wasser, schon gar kein warmes, kein Strom, keine Heizung. Und auch keine Kohlefaser, keine Prepegs, keine Mandrels, keine Rollmaschinen usw. usw. Und dann erst die Schnüre, Geflechte justamente ganz frisch aus biologischer Wissenschaft in eine kunststofftechnische übertragen ...

Wer "A - Just Fishing" sagt, muss auch "B - ohne alles" sagen.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Det

Und ich muß dir doch nicht erzählen, daß es im Spinnfischbereich verschiedene Ruten für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke gibt oder?
Das diese Ruten auch unterschiedliche Grifflängen haben? Es daher DIE Grifflänge gar nicht gibt?
Das es wohl auch auf den Führungsstil ankommt?

Und nochmal: wer wegen Ermüdung den Spinnangeltag aufgeben muß, der verwendet entweder Glasruten mit einer Pilkrolle, hat ein medizinisches Problem, sollte dringend an seiner Muskulatur und/oder Kraftausdauer arbeiten oder ganz einfach Ansitzangler werden.

Und bezogen auf die von mir erwähnten wissenschaftlichen Theorien heißt das, das ich als Angler angeln möchte. Die wissenschaftlichen Theorien überlasse ich denen, die sich damit auskennen und ihr Geld damit verdienen. Es ist mir einfach völligst egal.Fische muß ich damit fangen können. Es gibt deutlich wichtigeres was meiner Aufmerksamkeit bedarf als das.
Ich muß nicht alles hinterfragen und bis ins kleinste Detail durchleuchten. Ich muß mich nicht mit Ergonomie, Rutenbau, fließendem warmen Wasser, Strom, Kunststoff- und Kohlefasertheorie etc. etc. etc. befassen, um einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich glaube noch nichtmal, daß derjenige der es tut, mehr Fische fangen wird.
Also Blutdruck und Puls runterfahren, alles genau lesen und nicht aufgrund jeder Aussage, das Weltbild jedes Einzelnen in Frage stellen, nur weil er einfach seinem Hobby nachgehen will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich gebs auf - Du bist beratungsresistent, das ist eine echte vorgefaßte betonierte Meinung, darfst Du ja auch haben. 

Woanders werde ich dafür bezahlt, hier aber nicht, also brings Dir selber bei, oder lass es bei den "großen Jungs" unbedingt mitspielen zu wollen. :m

Ich will, muss und darf alles hinterfragen und bis ins kleinste Detail durchleuchten, was dagegen? 
Schließlich dient der Grundzweck eines solchen Forums dem Informieren, dem Informationsaustausch, der Neugierde an einer technischen Weiterentwicklung (und die wissenschaftsgetrieben).
Eigenbrötler und Dagegenstänkerer sollten wirklich mit ihrer mehr oder weniger modern produzierten Angelausrüstung ans Wasser gehen und nicht immer dagegen stänkern - *Das hier ist NICHT der Angelteich*! :m *Hier geht es NICHT darum sein Angelplatzrevier zu verteidigen!*


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und nochmal: wer wegen Ermüdung den Spinnangeltag aufgeben muß, der verwendet entweder Glasruten mit einer Pilkrolle, hat ein medizinisches Problem, sollte dringend an seiner Muskulatur uns/oder Kraftausdauer arbeiten oder ganz einfach Ansitzangler werden.



Deswegen schrieb ich vorhin, daß einer mein Ansprüche an eine Spinnkombo das Gesamtgewicht und die Ausgewogenheit ist.

Warum soll ich mich mit dem Bau einer Spinnrute beschäftigen wenn mir das kein Spaß macht? 
Ich kann wunderschöne zu mir passende Modelle an Ruten und Rollen von der Stange kaufen, die wunderbar miteinander kombinieren und mir ermüdungsfreies Fischen ermöglichen, bei dem weder die Konzentration nachläßt noch ich ergonomische Probleme bekomme.

Ich bin Angler, kein Rutenbauer, will auch keiner sein, dafür hab ich auch gar keine Zeit.

Det, Du tust gerad so, als ob es ohne das ganze wissenschaftliche gehabe für den "Otto-Normal-Angler" gar nicht möglich wäre, das ist doch völliger Humbug.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Det, Du tust gerad so, als ob es ohne das ganze wissenschaftliche gehabe für den "Otto-Normal-Angler" gar nicht möglich wäre, das ist doch völliger Humbug.


Das stimmt nicht, du verwechselst da was:
Es geht um sowas wie die Benutzung eines Zollstocks oder Metermaßes, wie beim Bau. Oder ne einfache Wasserwaage.
Um einen bestimmten Zweck zu erreiche: Eine *gute Spinnrute* zu bekommen.
Das ist das Topic, nicht diese wahnwitzige Lern+Theorieverweigerung. :m :q

Über die Theorie dazu rede und diskutiere ich nur mit Leuten, die das wollen und können.

Und eine gute Spinnrute kann man eben mal einfach ausmessen, und die Benutzer sind glücklicher. Oder kaufen sich eine variable und können damit noch mehr machen, z.B. auch zwischen Anglern und Anglerinnen wechseln.
Darum geht es, wie bekommt der Th-E eine gute Spinnrute. Wie bekommt jeder eine gute Spinnrute.

Vlt. ist eine Waage und das Nachwiegen der Spinnrute aber auch schon wieder teuflisches Ketzerwerk? :q Immerhin soll sie ja leicht sein ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich glaube hier wird nur noch aneinander vorbeigeredet...

Es gibt tausende von GUTEN SPINNRUTEN von der Stange, so falsch können die Hersteller doch gar nicht liegen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Was hast Du denn dagegen oder gegen den Tip, dass man einen Zollstock (mit)nimmt,
bei der Nexave 45cm Untergriff und der Catana 35cm Untergriff mißt und dann schon mal leicht feststellt, dass für einen mittelgroßen Angler der 35cm besser passt?  Und so eine Info fehlt, sowas steht für den Sucher hier nicht.

Wollt ihr die anderen hier beratungssuchenden Angler jetzt verschaukeln oder vom finden einer persönlich geeigneten Rute abbringen? 

Das muss nicht noch eine zusätzliche Schnitzeljagd werden, das Aussuchen und selektieren ist ohnehin schwierig genug. :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> wahnwitzige Lern+Theorieverweigerung



Was interessiert mich als NUTZER die graueste Theorie, wenn ich längst was passendes habe?


Apropos Topic, hier fragt ein 15 Jähriger Junge nach einer Spinnrute, der Junge verdient sich die Rute mit Zeitung austragen.

Was soll es denn da eigentlich über Rutenbau zu diskutieren? Der Junge wird sich das nicht leisten können, lies nochmal nach, 120 Euro für Rute UND Rolle hat er zur Verfügung!

Er wird auch keine Rute selber bauen, das kann man unmöglich von einem Jungen erwarten der 15 Jahre alt ist und darin keine Erfahrung hat.

Sorry, DAS ist weltfremd.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Steffen23769

Wir haben offensichtlich die gleiche Ansicht bezogen auf unser Hobby.
Ich kann deine Aussagen nur unterstreichen.
Offensichtlich kann oder will das nicht jeder verstehen.

Und wie du schon sagst, da will einer eine günstige Rute und das wird gleich zum wissenschaftlichen Exkurs.
Da ist dann plötzlich vom Messen des Rutengriffs als wichtigstes Auswahlkriterium die Rede. Egal ob die Rute den Ansprüchen entspricht, egal ob der Blank vernünftig ist. Hauptsache die Grifflänge stimmt.

@ Det

ja, in diesem Zusammenhang bin ich beratungsresistent. Die Gründe sind in meinem vorherigen Beitrag nachzulesen.

Es ist ja schön, daß du anderswo für deine wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bezahlt wirst. Das freut mich für dich.
Wie du jetzt aber auf das "Mitspielen bei den großen Jungs" kommst, erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise.
Heißt das, du bist einer der großen Jungs im Angeln, weil du alles hinterfragst? Weil du dann der bessere Angler bist und ich nur ein kleines Licht oder was?
Erlaubst du mir in Zukunft nicht mehr, zu Aussagen von dir Stellung zu nehmen, weil wir nicht in der gleichen Liga spielen?

Natürlich darfst du alles hinterfragen, genau analysieren und hier im Board in einer neuen wissenschaftlichen Theorie der Angelwelt preisgeben. Wenn das dein Hobby ist nur zu!

Wenn du der Meinung bist, daß ich ein Eigenbrötler und Dagegenstänkerer bin, weil ich es gewagt habe, dem großen Jungen AngelDet mal wieder bei einer seiner Theorien wiedersprochen zu haben, dann sei dir auch diese Meinung gegönnt. Ich kann auch damit leben. 
Ich gehe dann weiterhin Angeln und Fische fangen wie bisher und werde mich jedes Mal fragen, warum ich schon wieder nicht total ermüdet vom Angeln komme, obwohl ich doch alles falsch mache.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn dagegen oder gegen den Tip, dass man einen Zollstock (mit)nimmt,
> bei der Nexave 45cm Untergriff und der Catana 35cm Untergriff mißt und dann schon mal leicht feststellt, dass für einen mittelgroßen Angler der 35cm besser passt?  Und so eine Info fehlt, sowas steht für den Sucher hier nicht.
> 
> Wollt ihr die anderen hier beratungssuchenden Angler jetzt verschaukeln oder vom finden einer persönlich geeigneten Rute abbringen?
> ...



Du erwartest doch wohl nicht im Ernst, daß hier Hilfe suchende Angler erstmal ihre Körperabmessungen posten sollen um ihnen dann eine Spinnrute auf den Leib zu schneidern???

Woher willst Du wissen, daß ihm 35cm besser passen als 45cm, vielleicht mag er lange Untergriffe und kommt damit besser klar als mit kürzeren? So wie ich...

Das ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ausgemachter Schwachsinn hier...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Was hat denn das mit Rutenbau zu tun? Nur weil ich leicht die zarte Shimanski zerbreche? 

Das ist so wie mit einziehen in eine Wohnung. Dazu musst Du keine Maurer oder Architekt sein, auch wenn das nicht schadet. 
Aber mit einem Zollstock oder einem Ultraschallentfernungsmesser (vieeeel besser) kannst Du schnell deinen Bedarf und die reale Wohnung in Übereinstimmung oder Nichtpassen bringen. Das ist einfaches Messen, eine Sache die meine Tochter gerade in de 2.Klasse gelernt hat ....

Und genau dem Angler beim Kauf einer fertigen Rute aus dem Ständerregal hilft 

Und genauso den suchenden Käufer hier im Forum hilft, wenn da endlich mal ein paar Infos zusammenkämen. Der Käufer bestimmt letzlich mit seinen Anforderungen den Markt, er muss sich dessen nur bewußt sein.

Oder anders herum: Die Hersteller sind so schlecht, wie ihr sie als Käufer sein lasst.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Steffen23769
> 
> Wir haben offensichtlich die gleiche Ansicht bezogen auf unser Hobby.
> Ich kann deine Aussagen nur unterstreichen.
> Offensichtlich kann oder will das nicht jeder verstehen.



Haben wir wohl 
Davon abgesehen haben wir beide auch schon heftig miteinander diskutiert 

Solange wir hinterher noch ein Bier trinken gehen können ist alles ok


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch wohl nicht im Ernst, daß hier Hilfe suchende Angler erstmal ihre Körperabmessungen posten sollen um ihnen dann eine Spinnrute auf den Leib zu schneidern???


Natürlich, ist ja nur die Arm/teillänge! 



> Woher willst Du wissen, daß ihm 35cm besser passen als 45cm, vielleicht mag er lange Untergriffe und kommt damit besser klar als mit kürzeren?


Weil das ein typischer Erfahrungswert ist, aber nur als Beispiel dienen soll. Die genaue Zahl ist individuell, aber es läßt sich bei jemanden, der schon jemals eine Spinnrute in der Hand hatte, viel leichter bestimmen: Nachmessen bei einer Rute, die gut im Arm funzt. Soviel Wertigschätzung darf man der Sache doch zuwenden, oder?



> Das ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ausgemachter Schwachsinn hier...
> Ich gebs auf, sonst ärgere ich mich echt noch heute...


Jetzt fängst Du an weiterzudenken, komm wieder runter. 
Das ist ganz leicht ...


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Oh,mein Gott was soll krutoi1 den denken wenn der eure ganzen Einträge liest? 
Mann was hab ich nur da für eine Lawine los getreten#q#q

Der wird doch total verwirrt.

Die Ruten von der Stange können doch nicht so schlecht sein sonst würden se doch nicht so viel verkauft werden.

Denn die meisten kaufen sich eine Rute,und bauen sich keine oder?!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich eß jetzt zu Abend und kipp mir ein gepflegtes Pils hinter die Binde... bis nachher #h


----------



## Slotti (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

ihr gebt es euch aber richtig hier 

irgendwo verstehe ich beide Seiten ganz gut, es ist natürlich total angenehm mit einer Rute loszuziehen die Grifftechnisch 100% nach eigenem Geschmack abgestimmt ist aber andererseits muß ich ja erstmal wissen wie meine ideale Griffgestaltung aussehen soll.... 
Ich beschäftige mich halt auch gerne mit Rutenbau (mir machts halt Spass) von daher hab ich da bei unterschiedlichen Ruten immer mal bischen experimentiert was den Griffaufbau angeht um überhaupt herauszufinden was mir jetzt besser liegt. Insgesammt sind da recht unterschiedliche Varianten dabei. Es gibt da zwar mitlerweile einen persönlichen Favorit und trotzdem hab ich auch keine Probleme mit anderem Griff zu fischen solange die Rute schön ausbalanciert in der Hand liegt. Man kann sich auch an eine Rute bzw deren Griffaufbau gewöhnen und nachher genausogut damit klarkommen. (extrem lange oder extrem kurze Griffe mal ausgenommen)

Es ist nicht alles schwarz und weiß ab und zu ist grau auch ganz schön :vik:

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Komplize schrieb:


> Oh,mein Gott was soll krutoi1 den denken wenn der eure ganzen Einträge liest?


Zollstock nehmen, losflitzen, probeangeln. :m



> Die Ruten von der Stange können doch nicht so schlecht sein sonst würden se doch nicht so viel verkauft werden.


Wieso nicht? Gekauft wird, was im Angebot ist. Du kaufst doch auch das Zeugs aus dem Supermarkt meist ohne nachzudenken? Liest Du die Inhaltsangaben? vlt. denn als Allergiker oder so? Kaufst Du lieber besseres Zeug? Machst Du Dir darüber gedanken oder wird gedankenlos konsumiert? Setzt das Denken erst ein, wenn die Gesundheit ruiniert ist oder der Geldbeutel Ebbe hat?
In vielen Fällen kann der Mensch seine Abstammung als Hordentier nicht verleugnen.

Und der paßt auch gut: Eine Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren, Schaisse schmeckt doch! :m



> Denn die meisten kaufen sich eine Rute,und bauen sich keine oder?!


Ja natürlich, aber auch die fertigen und Massenware und die billigsten werden als Angelrute gebaut, bestehen aus bestimmten Teilen. Und haben damit technische Parameter wie Gewicht, Länge, Durchmesser. Es gibt sogar einige sehr gute fertige, als Beispiel mal die Daiwa Infinity Q Serie, die sind sehr ordentlich gebaut. Wenn man jetzt dort noch einen passenden Griff erwischt und die Formen als angenehm empfindet, steht einer optimalen Angler-Spinnrutenbeziehung nichts im Wege! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Solange wir hinterher noch ein Bier trinken gehen können ist alles ok


Das ist nun wohl der wichtigste Satz #6, den man nicht aus den Augen verlieren darf.


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Du willst mir jetzt doch nicht erzählen das du dir deine Ruten alle selber baust !!

Du kaufst doch auch von der stange .

Und der mit den Fliegen u. der Schaise is auch nicht schlecht
#6

Ach ja und im Supermarkt liest du dir auch nicht alles durch was du kaufst!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> An Ruten kaufe ich persönlich mir das, was ich vorher in der Hand gehalten habe und womit ich gut zurecht kommen!


Genau, das ist der einfachste und sicherste Weg!
Und dann wirst Du eine Rute, wo der Griff soweit herausragt, dass du damit dauernd hinter Dir an Bäume etc. anstößt oder wo sie so kurz ist, dass der Endknauf dir mitten auf den Unterarm eindrückt, einfach nicht kaufen. So geht das auch! :m


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

@ Steffen23769

Na klar haben wir schon ordentlich diskutiert. Man muß auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein.
Wichtig ist, daß es nicht auf die persönliche Ebene abdriftet wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen und/oder immer neue Argumente herangezogen werden, die offensichtlich gar nichts mehr mit der Ausgangsdiskussion zu tun haben.

Der Satz, daß das hier nur noch ausgemachter Schwachsinn ist, bei all den Theorien, sagt eigentlich schon alles und könnte der Schlußsatz dieser Diskussion sein.

Was sollten wir nun für die Zukunft gelernt haben: 1. beim Rutenkauf immer ein Maßband dabei haben
2. wer sich mit der Ergonomie nicht auskennt, sollte gar keine Rute kaufen, geschweige denn bedienen
3. Preis, Blank, Verarbeitung, Ausstattung sind egal, hauptsache die Grifflänge paßt 
4. man hat nur 120€ zur Verfügung? Egal, eine Handgebaute muß es sein
5. wer sein Hobby nicht wissenschaftlich hinterfragt, hat in der Liga der großen Jungs nix verloren
6. wer sich nicht für die Technologie interessiert, die hinter seiner Rute steckt, interessiert sich gleichzeitig auch nicht für fließendes warmes Wasser und Strom und darf daher davon nicht profitieren
7. mal wieder nix gefangen? Die Grifflänge könnte schuld sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Tja, so falsch kann man manchmal liegen. :m



Komplize schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt doch nicht erzählen das du dir deine Ruten alle selber baust !!


Die meisten werden total neu handgebaut, oder total neu aufgebaut, JEDE günstig erstandene Fertigrute wird wenigstens im Griff umgebaut, meist sogar etwas mehr.
So unverändert angel ich einen Stecken höchstens 1h zur Probe.



Komplize schrieb:


> Du kaufst doch auch von der stange .


Ja klar, immer dann wenn die Rute günstiger als ein ungefähr gleichwertiger Blank ist. Dann kann ich das Dingens (max. 1h) ausprobieren, und sofort wieder zurückschicken wenn der Blank nichts taugt. Das ist bei einem nackten Blank immerhalb 14 Tagen manchmal in der Tat schwer  , macht sich mit der Fertigrute einfacher.

Wie gesagt: Den Griffumbau  plane ich einfach immer mit ein - das gilt für mich. MIR ist das mit den fertigen Grifflängen ziemlich wurscht - weil schnell geändert, ich lache da nur öfter drüber, was so manche Chinesen da verzapfen. :q
Aber andere wollen das nicht - ganz klar wie oben steht, die können sich das mit ein klein wenig messen ja auch gutteils ersparen - darum geht es im Kern. Steht oben ja länglich wie. :m



Komplize schrieb:


> Ach ja und im Supermarkt liest du dir auch nicht alles durch was du kaufst!


Oh doch, bei neuen Sachen immer, und stichprobenartig immer wieder. So lebe ich doch recht nett ohne Ärzte, die kann man sich alleine dadurch schon ein gut Stück einsparen. Wozu natürlich etwas Kenntnisse in Lebensmittelchemie+Biologie notwendig sind, die man wiederum erlernen muss. 

Aber: Wissen schadet nicht, die Rübe kann was ab! :m :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



darth carper schrieb:


> 1. beim Rutenkauf immer ein Maßband dabei haben
> 2. wer sich mit der Ergonomie nicht auskennt, sollte gar keine Rute kaufen, geschweige denn bedienen
> 3. Preis, Blank, Verarbeitung, Ausstattung sind egal, hauptsache die Grifflänge paßt
> 4. man hat nur 120€ zur Verfügung? Egal, eine Handgebaute muß es sein
> ...


Irgendwie hast Du nicht alles richtig verstanden, das geht arg durcheinander. 
Macht aber auch nicht soviel, erstens kommt manches mit der Zeit, wenn man doch mal drauf achtet, und vlt. nützt es den ein oder anderen Lesern etwas, die davon beim nächsten Spinnrutenkauf profitieren können. :m


----------



## Komplize (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

So Petrifreunde ich melde mich jetzt ab den ich geh mit meiner Fam. schön essen.

Den am nächsten wochenende fahre ich mit nen kollegen zur Ostsee und da wollen wa mal versuchen den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu verhaften .:q:q:q

Für den einen oder anderen Tip wäre ich euch dankbar:m


----------



## C..pHunter (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Nabend...

Hier ist ja wat los|bla:
Werde jetzt aber mich nicht zu den vorherigen Dingen posten, sondern zum eigentlichem Thema...

War am Samstag mit nem Kumpel zum fischen. Ich selber fische eher das obere Segment der Shimano Ruten (Lesath, Aspire) und als mein Kollege mit seiner neuen Rute kam wurde ich echt überrascht! Er hatte sich die neue Beastmaster BX gekauft worauf ich eher skeptisch an die Rute gegangen bin....

Fazit: Eine Hammer Rute!!! Geiler, direkter Blank, man hat immer zwei Finger direkt auf dem Blank (Aussparungen am Rollenhalter) und im Drill ein Spaßgerät!!! Und das für nen schlappen Hunderter!!!! Geht auch bald in meinen Besitz über!!!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Nach einem zünftigen Abendessen und zwei lecker Hopfenkaltschalen bleibe ich dabei...

"Grau ist alle Theorie..."

Für mich zählt nur die Praxis und die gibt mir in der Regel recht...

Viel Spaß beim theoretisieren über Grifflängen etc. #h


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Wenn nur jeder so denken würde!


----------



## Insomnia (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es bei Shimnao echt mindestens ne Speedmaster sein sollte...Shimano ist ja nun nicht unbedingt der Sieger wenn es um Preis-Leistung geht, dort bezahlt man viel den Namen. Für 70 euro gibt es echt Ruten, die besser sind als Shimanos...aber ab Speedmaster finde ich die schon extrem geil. Man muss nur mal den Blank mit denen von Daiwa vergleichen. Ist immer sicherlich viel subjetkives Empfinden dabei, aber die Ruten ab Speedmaster sind für mich von Design, vom Nutzwert und vor allem von der ganzen Machart her in der Preisklasse absolut konkurenzlos. Es gibt halt immer Leute, die finden Shimnao zu teuer, stimmt...günstig sind die nicht. Aber es bleibt ja jedem selber überlassen, was er kauft. Mich hat Shimano noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> @Det: ich schätze deine Meinung größtenteils sehr! aber was du hier vom stapel lässt, passt in diesem fall auf keine kuhhaut. hier sucht ein jungangler eine günstige allroundrute und du legst den primären kauffaktor auf die grifflänge...


Wieso schreibst Du sowas? Das sind echt die elenden Nichtversteher-nochmaldranrumdeutler, die das ganze AB zu einem Sumpf machen. Wieso soll überhaupt jemand seinen Senf dazu geben, wenn ihm das alles *soo* egal ist und ihm das eigentlich *soo* am Arsch vorbei geht?

Alleine der Widerspruch zeigt doch schon, wie substanzlos vielfach geschrieben wird, frei nach: Dabeisein ist alles! #d 
Aber eigentlich nichts wissen und vor allem gar nicht verstehen wollen - ist ja vieeel zu kompliziert. :g #d #d

Nochmal auf einen Satz: 
*Es ist eine weithin anerkannte Tatsache (wenn auch nicht bei 100% aller Angler, aber wo gibt es schon Einigkeit und 100%) , dass ein möglichst gut angepaßter Griff zu dem individuellen Angler eine wichtige Sache ist, auf die man beim Kauf auch sehr achten sollte, um eine gute Spinnrute zu erhalten.
*
Und sich eben nicht vom Verkäufer oder Geschwafel oder Prospekten oder stumpfen Geflame beeindrucken lassen sollte.
Ich bezweifel hier aber so grundweg, ob in solchen Threads noch jemals zielführende Informationen gegeben werden.
Mit Auswürfeln wäre der Käufer nicht schlechter dran. 

Aber vlt. hat er im Falle, ohne eigene erfahrungen dastehend, das Glück #6 einen gescheiten Händler in seiner Nähe zu haben, der auf sowas achtet und fair berät, was Martin schon geschrieben hat.

Und die Krönung sind einige Boardies #q, die es impertinenterweise schaffen ganz in Grosskotz oder anderer Manier genau solchen Einsteigern/Anfängern/Junganglern mit Phrasen wie "Hol dir lieber ne Aspire" oder "nur ne Lesath zählt" oder "Beastmaster ist voll" geil eine Richtung aufzudrücken. Ohne jede Frage nach Parametern und Wünschen, einfach voll druff, weil es so schön ist oder wie?
Mal an die Nase fassen |clown:, was ihr den Jungs (+Mädels) eigentlich mitteilen und helfen wollt.

Kann nur sagen pfui, setzen, 6, morgen Karzer, kein Angeln ...  |znaika:


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Hm interessant. Ich versuche mal zur Versachlichung beizutragen.

Also, ich bin 192cm groß und wiege 91kg. Meine Hände sind xl-xxl und meine Unterarme ca. 38cm lang (ab Handgelenk).

Wie lang soll der optimale Griff einer Spinnrute für mich sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also, ich bin 192cm groß und wiege 91kg. Meine Hände sind xl-xxl und meine Unterarme ca. 38cm lang (ab Handgelenk).
> Wie lang soll der optimale Griff einer Spinnrute für mich sein?


Damit ist dein Unterarm ca. 8cm länger als meiner. Das Gewicht bring ich in guten Futterzeiten aber auch. 
Ich kann mit 33 bis 38cm Untergriff gut spinnangeln und handeln
(incl. Endkappe bis Unterkante ungekürzter Standardrollenhalter DPS18/20 ),
35cm incl. gut 1cm Kürzung am Rollenhaltergewinde zeigen sich als am angenehmsten. Demzufolge bräuchtest du bei ungefähr gleicher Rutenhaltung 42cm, +-3 cm. Das ist aber auch nur eine Empfehlung.

Denn, es soll ja jeder möglichst gut ermitteln was ihm gefällt, sich einen guten Wert suchen, einen zum Vergleichen haben. Damit kann man beim Aussuchen einer fertigen Spinnrute schon eine Menge anfangen. Eine gewisse Bandbreite ist möglich, aber eine noch größere wird eben sehr unschön. 

Ich hab jetzt schon 2mal jemand anders gesehen, der seine Fertigrute hinten wutentbrannt um 5-7cm abgesägt hat - und dann zufrieden war. 
Das will aber bestimmt auch nicht jeder machen. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Damit ist dein Unterarm ca. 8cm länger als meiner. Das Gewicht bring ich in guten Futterzeiten aber auch.
> Ich kann mit 33 bis 38cm Untergriff gut spinnangeln und handeln
> (incl. Endkappe bis Unterkante ungekürzter Standardrollenhalter DPS18/20 ),
> 35cm incl. gut 1cm Kürzung am Rollenhaltergewinde zeigen sich als am angenehmsten. Demzufolge bräuchtest du bei ungefähr gleicher Rutenhaltung 42cm, +-3 cm. Das ist aber auch nur eine Empfehlung.
> ...



Aha, spannend. Ich habe, eine Rute mit knapp 45cm und eine mit 35cm Griff. Mit beiden komme ich bestens zurecht. Wie kommt sowas?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aha, spannend. Ich habe, eine Rute mit knapp 45cm und eine mit 35cm Griff. Mit beiden komme ich bestens zurecht. Wie kommt sowas?


Weil Du nicht aufgepaßt hast? 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig einordne, ist die eine aber anders als die andere.
Wieso Du mit dem kürzeren Griff und dem Endknauf gegen den Unterarm angelst, ist mir etwas schleierhaft. Immerhin hast Du aber keinen 60cm dabei, das würde mich dann doch sehr wundern. 
Bei den 35cm wirst Du Dir bestimmt was bei gedacht haben, was Du bestimmt noch schreiben wirst. 

Es geht ja wie ich eingangs und mehrfach schrieb auch nicht um feste Längen, irgend eine Normlänge, sondern darum, von einer Rute die Grifflänge zu beachten und zu prüfen, ob man damit klar kommt.  

Dass die Hersteller das nicht spezifizieren und nicht angeben ist genau so ein Murks wie die in DE nicht angegebene max. Drag einer Rolle. Oder eine max. Zugbelastbarkeit. Oder diese unbrauchbaren Schnurdurchmesser-Lügenangaben bei Geflechten, usw.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei den 35cm wirst Du Dir bestimmt was bei gedacht haben, was Du bestimmt noch schreiben wirst.



Nein, dabei habe ich mir garnichts gedacht. Ich bin lediglich der Empfehlung eines hervorragenden Rutenbauers gefolgt, der mir unabhängig von meinen biometrischen Daten dazu geraten hat.

Der hat einfach gesagt, das eben zu der Rute die Grifflänge gehört, um sie richtig auszubalancieren. Ist ja auch logisch, an meinen 2,10 Ruten habe ich noch kürzere Griffe, wie sollte es auch anders sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein, dabei habe ich mir garnichts gedacht. Ich bin lediglich der Empfehlung eines hervorragenden Rutenbauers gefolgt, der mir unabhängig von meinen biometrischen Daten dazu geraten hat.


Mit dem hatte ich gerade vorgestern interessanten Live-Talk zu dem Thema. 
Ich halte mich nicht mehr unbedingt an Normen und bestehende Regeln, suche nach neuen Wegen, von daher ein sehr ergiebiger Austausch, weil ihn auch immer mehr das neue und unkonventionelle reizt. Ruten immer besser machen, einen möglichst hohen Qualitätsanspruch, darin waren sich praktisch alle vielen Leuts extrem einig, was direkt überraschend war, konservatives Denken wohl. 



> Der hat einfach gesagt, das eben zu der Rute die Grifflänge gehört, um sie richtig auszubalancieren. Ist ja auch logisch, an meinen 2,10 Ruten habe ich noch kürzere Griffe, wie sollte es auch anders sein.


Das geht auch anders - Stichwort Leichtbau, aber er liebt und befürwortet eher kurze Griffe.
Ist als Profi (+Seller) auch verständlich, denn zu lange sind weit schlimmer als zu kurze, weil man mit kurzen suboptimalen zwar schneller ermüdet, mit zu langen aber gar nicht flink agieren kann. Das kommt dann beschwerlich zurück.
Insofern machen kurze Griffe das Rutenhandling schon "schneller". 
Ich dachte jetzt auch an sowas wie BB-Handling, da kann man auch solche Kompromisse schliessen (müssen).

Und danke für das schöne Beispiel! 
Immerhin erlaubt die 35cm Version sowas wie einen halbwegs kompatiblen Benutzungsaustausch unserer Spinnruten, das finde ich sowieso sehr gut , von wegen mal loslegen ...
Hatte ich auch kein Bit von vergessen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Sache ist doch sehr einfach und eindeutig:

Die Langstreckenspinnrute und auch die Standard-270er L/M/H für Forelle/Zander/Hecht wird (meist) kontrolliert und auf Ausdauer gefischt, bei einem ganzen Spinntag zählt jede ergonomische Erleichterung. Unterarm-, Ellenbogen- und Hüftabstützung ist das beste, was Mensch machen kann.

Entscheidet sich jemand für eine noch aktivere Führung aus dem Handgelenk, muss der Griff anders sein, Verzicht bei der Abstützung und Verbesserung der freien Beweglichkeit. Aber auch für Twitch/Jerk gibt es dann wieder eine gute individuelle Länge, nur eine andere. 

Bestes Beispiel sind Einhandfliegenruten, da hat man den Untergriff gleich ganz weggelassen. Nur alleine wenn man sich die Drills mal anschaut, wie der arme Angler dann rumeiert :q :q und mit dem Fisch kaum fertig wird, dann sieht man schnell die Nachteile des Konzepts Einhand-Flyrod. Um die Rute länger zu schwingen muss der Stecken dann superleicht sein, im Endeffekt dadurch teuer, weil man irgendetwas nur ein bischen schweres so nicht länger bewegen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Angelart macht die Entscheidung für die Grifflänge aus - was glaubt Ihr, wie bescheuert eine Jerke oder Twitche mit einem 40 cm langen Griff (Unterteil!) erstens aussieht und zweitens sich fischen lässt#q Bei dem Gedanken daran roll ich mich jetzt schon vor Lachen im Dreck:q:vik:


Und was sagst Du einem Händler, evtl. auch einer von Shamoni, wenn der Dir so einen Stecken verkaufen will?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, es gibt nicht den "idealen Griff" bei einer Stangenrute und wird ihn vermutlich auch nich geben, so dass er für alle Angler und Angelarten passt....


Das ist alles richtig und logisch, sozusagen auch zwangsläufig.

Aber alles das hindert diese "Bande" |krach: von Herstellern doch nicht daran mal anständige Konfektionsgrößen wenigstens anzugeben, vlt. sogar in solchen Konfektionsgrößen zu liefern. Dagegen gibt es kein technisches Argument, nur lauter Pro's für den Käufer, und sogar dessen Kaufanreiz. Bestes Beispiel lieferst Du gerade mit gute Anpassung für verschiedene Bewegungsarten.

Der Verkäufer und Hersteller müßte nur ein bischen mehr sein Brain bewegen, das scheint in einer Pfennigfuchserkonsumgeiergesellschaft aber irgendwie doch sehr verloren gegangen zu sein, sozusagen jede Gehirnzelle wird im Vertrieb eingespart. :g #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

In USA gibts das. :g

Und: wir leben in modernen Zeiten, beim (Nach)bestellen in anderer Konfektionsgröße sollte der Händler kein Lager+Logistikproblem haben. Sowas geht heute einfach und schnell. Wer das nicht kann, gehört wegevolutioniert.

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich: So wie Daiwa meine Arc-Ensemble-Farbgebungen Silber+rote Spulenkante kopiert hat, Shimano gerade Griffanleihen produziert hat, so wird das hier auch einige interessieren, u.U. |licht kommt der richtige Blitz und dann wird das umgesetzt, schwer ist es beileibe nicht. 
Irgendjemand wird dieses Rennen machen, und schnell den anderen den Kick-Ass zeigen. :m

Wie der gute Rainer als erster so treffend festgestellt #6 hat: Hier (hier im AB) wird auch abgekupfert und kopiert was das Zeug hält, ob Ideen oder Angelmethoden oder Geräte, ob der Zanderangler oder die große Weltfirma. In bestimmten Rahmen ist das ja auch legal, in wissenschaftlichen Kreisen gibt man dem Ideenautor immerhin den Hofknicks mit der Zitierung und Referenz.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Moin!

Also der Thread hier ist wirklich abgedriftet. Aber interessant. 

Muss nach All dem aber sagen, daß ich das was AngelDet schreibt gut nachvollziehen kann. Es hört sich gelegentlich extrem an, wird aber auch teilweise extremer interpretiert, als es wohl gemeint ist... (?)

Als ich meine ersten Spinnruten von der "Stange" gekauft habe, hatte ich absolut keine Ahnung, worauf man beim Kauf achten muß. Ich habe "ins Blaue" bestellt, mir Ruten hier oder woanders empfehlen lassen und teilweise vorher nicht in die Hand genommen. Hauptsache Shimanski. :q

Ohne auch nur einen Blassen von Rutenbau etc. zu haben, habe ich beim Fischen aber immer schon schnell feststellen können, wenn da etwas "nicht stimmt". Und das hatte meist erstmal was mit falscher Grifflänge, -Griffart, Unausgewogenheit und/oder Kopflastigkeit zu tun. Diese Ruten lagen einfach nicht gut in der Hand. Das geht bei mir sehr wohl auf die Konzentration und gerade beim Spinnfischen wirkt sich die fehlende Konzentration sehr wohl auf die Fänge aus. Mir geht es so.

Ich kann mir nen Roadster mit nem endkrassen Motor kaufen, aber fahren möcht ich das Ding mit meinen 1,96m nichtmal von Bremen nach Hamburg, da kann ich Rücken und Beine hinterher wegschmeissen. Mal agbesehen davon, daß ich mich mit Schmerzen in den Knien nicht mehr so gut aufs Fahren konzentrieren kann wie ohne.

Richtig ist aber natürlich auch, daß die Grifflänge sehr viel mit der Angelart zu tun hat. Twitchen ist was anderes als Gufieren ist was anderes als Mefoblinkern.

ich finde mittlerweile Manches, was hier in D an Ruten verkauft wird geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Man sollte dann ne Rute mit nem 50cm Untergriff bitteschön nicht als "Allround-Spinne" verkaufen, sondern gleich "Weitwurfspinne" draufschreiben. Denn ich möcht mit sowas wirklich nichtmal 1h auf Zander angeln. Ich hab ne Shimano Technium DF BX 10-30g und kann wirklich kaum verstehen, warum diese Rute in dieser WG-Klasse mit nem 45cm Untergriff immer noch kopflastig ist, wenn da ne 4000er Rolle dranhängt. Die hat dadurch einen sehr eng begrenzten Einsatzbereich (Mefoangeln) und ist sonst kaum zu gebrauchen.

Ist aber natürlich ne Frage des Anspruchs. Ich ärgere mich über sowas und mir verdirbt es den Spass. Das war auch schon so, bevor ich überhaupt wusste das man Ruten auch bauen (lassen) kann, bevor ich hier im AB angemeldet war. Ich hab ein paar Ruten durchgefischt und mit keiner konnte ich wirklich warm werden. Und das lag meist zu einem großen Teil an einer unpassenden Ergonomie.

Guckt man bei den Amis, muß man schon zu dem Schluß kommen, daß dortige Fertigruten viel abgestimmter sind, darüberhinaus auch die Rollen, Ruten und Schnüre durch das Schnurklassensystem wunderbar zusammengestellt werden können etc.

Warum ist das nicht bei uns so? Weil wir auch mit weniger zufrieden sind, das ist alles. Eine Frage des Anspruchs. Wären alle Angler so maßlos anspruchsvoll an ihr Gerät wie Det, dann - das muss man doch mal zugeben - wäre hierzulande das Gerät auch von weit besserer Qualität bzw. wenigstens besser abgestimmt.

Es ist nicht alles immer nur eine Geschmacksfrage, Leute. Es muß auch Kriterien und Maßstäbe geben, nach den bewertet werden kann. Das ist sogar in vielen Bereichen der Kunst so.

Wer mal ne wirklich wirklich ausbalancierte Kombo gefischt hat, der merkt den Unterschied. Man hat auf einmal viel mehr Freiraum sich aufs eigentliche Fischen zu konzentrieren. Ein Rutengewicht +/- 20g macht weiniger Unterschied (heutzutage wird ja beim Rutenkauf auch nur noch aufs Gewicht geschielt), aber kopflastig oder nicht - das macht imho einen RIESEN Unterschied. Für mich definitiv. Ich hatte beim Fischen mit anderen Ruten wirklich Schmerzen im Handgelenk, Arm, Rücken, die einfach aus unergonomischem Griffaufbau und Kopflastigkeit herrühren.

Hier sind viele Angler so anspruchslos, die wollen sich ne Rute kaufen und schrauben nichtmal die gewünschte Rolle dran. Da ist dann die Schnurkapazität ("Ich will nicht unterfüttern!") wichtiger als die Balance der gesamten Kombo...

Aber ich denke wenn man richtig sucht wird man auch bei Material "von der Stange" ne ausgewogene, ergonomisch passende Kombo finden. Die meisten wissen nur nicht wie man danach sucht. Deswegen ist es doch gut, wenn sich hier jemand hinstellt und einige Kriterien nennt, die bei der Auswahl helfen. Der Anfänger weiss ja bloß, daß er ne Rute haben will die ganz "schnell" ist. Damit kann er zwar eigentlich auch nix anfangen, aber das ist das Hauptkriterium, daß dabei herumkommt, wenn man einige Threads im AB verfolgt. Dabei ist ja der beste Blank nix wert, wenn irgendwann Dauergast beim Orthopäden wird.


----------



## swingtra (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Ich habe den Threat mal verfolgt und kam zum Schluss daß es sehr wichtig ist die richtige Kombo zu finden.
Danke,WickedWalleye :g

... das trifft ganz besonders auf die modernen (und alten)
Spinn-Techniken zu, wenn man sehr lange am Wasser mit der Rute und der Rolle arbeitet.

Wenn man merkt daß beim Angeln irgend etwas stört, dann muss man es korrigieren (dafür gibt es das Auktionshaus mit e)

Die Idee mal im Laden Rute und Rolle und/oder bei Angelkollegen zu testen halte ich für eine gute Alternative.

Beim Tischtennis-Sport werden ja auch verschiedene Hölzer und Gummi-Beläge mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Härtegrad und Geschwindigkeit wie die Coctails gemixt und es gibt Testsets, um zu sehen was abgeht... .
*
Warum also keine Testsets mit 14 tägiger - Leihgebühr für die Angelgeräte-Industrie ? 

Wer gedanklich Schwimmt "Was soll ich nehmen" 
findet dadurch Erkenntnisse und Antworten.*

Ich kam auch zum Schluss, daß das EIGENE Gefühl zur Rute-Rolle - Kombi sich dann von selbst entwickelt und mir gezeigt hat was passt.
*
...sorry, wenn es auch mal andere Markennamen-Kombis sind, die daraus entstehen. |rolleyes




*


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Hallo, ich möchte den Thread nochmal hoch holen.
Ich möchte mir uch noch ne Spinnrute fürs Wobbler und Gummifischangeln holen, die Rute sollte im preislichen bei 80 € liegen.
Ich wollte mir die Shimano Nexave BX 2,70 m WG 20-50 gr holen, ist die Rute für dieses Angeln in Ordnung oder Ratet Ihr mir zu einem anderen Kauf?
Für ein paar Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute von Shimano*

Die Shimanos in der Preisklasse sind alle ziemlich wabbelig. Ich weiß nicht, ob dass fürs Gummifischangeln gut ist. Mir war schon meine Daiwa Powermesh, welche noch immer straffer als ne vom Wg und Preis her vergleichbare Shimano ist, zu weich dafür. Für um die 80€ solltest du bei Ruten von Pure Fishing (berkley, Mitchell...) schauen. Die sind da meiner meinung nach am besten aufgestellt.


----------

